# Ring necked pheasant take two



## digerman (21 Oct 2017)

]just started this plan when Brian posted his version so thought id tweak it a bit but got carried away a we bit


----------



## Claymore (22 Oct 2017)

........


----------



## Bm101 (22 Oct 2017)

Keep up now Brian. It's not small. Its far away.


[youtube]GFTgkibl7DU[/youtube]


----------



## digerman (22 Oct 2017)

hope this works not very good on computer what am i doingrong


----------



## Claymore (23 Oct 2017)

............


----------



## CHJ (23 Oct 2017)

digerman":1lsmxxfo said:


> hope this works not very good on computer what am i doingrong



You are reducing the image pixel size too much (down to 120 X 80 for instance) which is a file size of 35kb or so.

Reducing the image size to something like 1024 pixels will give you a file of some 170kb.

And show as below (but with far better quality than this example blown up from your small image) and clickable for even larger display.


----------



## digerman (23 Oct 2017)

thanks for the help will try this


----------



## digerman (23 Oct 2017)

here we go again never to old to learn size 24 x 14 x 4.5 inches and has a 5 mil steel bar inside the leg


----------



## linkshouse (24 Oct 2017)

Glad you persevered with the images.

Now that we can see it, this looks great! I'd love to see a WIP if you make something similar in the future.

Stunning piece of work, well done.

Phill


----------



## Claymore (24 Oct 2017)

...........


----------



## digerman (24 Oct 2017)

hi claymore the base wood is spalted beech almost rotted very soft the tail is pitch pine from the stables of a house built in 1794 the wings are walnut from a painted green rabbit hutch that fell of a truck going round a roundabout plus elm beech oak laburnum mdf and a red wood unknown not made up my mind whats next
Inkshouse thanks for the comment it was a struggle but got there eventually


----------



## Claymore (24 Oct 2017)

...........


----------



## digerman (25 Oct 2017)

hi Brian my name is Hugh Muir I get most of my wood when walking my dog


----------

